# Old school Beretta 92fs and 1911



## al123 (May 27, 2015)

Hi all,
Here's my old but reliable Beretta and 1911. Still learning to shoot the 45 lol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Nice guns!


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice pair of guns! I too own a 92 and a 1911. They shoot very differently.


----------



## rtoler (Dec 30, 2015)

I had a hard time being accurate with my 1911 at first. My brother taught me how to shoot an auto and that helped a lot. But when I upgraded the sights and had some trigger work done it was like shooting another pistol. Those two things made a huge difference. Nice pistols!


----------



## al123 (May 27, 2015)

I was never into firearms, but with the uneasy times we're living in, I forced myself into buying the Beretta and 45. Still learning as I go . Thanks for sharing. Andrew


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice RIA OP! I especially like the Beretta. :mrgreen:


----------

